# como se descomprime un fichero

## deniawor

me ha bajado un fichero que son muchos archivos .rar, como se descomprime todo eso, gracias

----------

## pelelademadera

unrar x fichero

tenes que tener instalado rar o unrar

cualquier duda chequea el manual.

man rar 

o

man unrar

----------

## quilosaq

 *deniawor wrote:*   

> me ha bajado un fichero que son muchos archivos .rar, como se descomprime todo eso, gracias

 Un archivo rar se descomprime con unrar x <nombredelarchivorar>

Muchos archivos rar se descomprimen con muchos unrar x <nombredelarchivorar>

Un archivo rar multipartes se descomprime con unrar x <nombreldelarchivodelaprimeraparte>

Normalmente la primera parte de un archivo rar multiparte acaba en .rar o en .r00 y el resto en .r01, .r02...

Si no tienes unrar emerge app-arch/unrar

----------

## parabolica0701

yo tuve el ismo problema y tuve que eliminar rar ó unrar-gpl (no recuerdo bien) y despues emerger el otro rar que hay en portage.

a partir de aquí con rar -e ó rar -x también se puede descomprimir .De esta manera no utilicé nunca unrar.

----------

## parabolica0701

Perdon , me equivoque con lo de rar e.Debe ser unrar e archivo.rar

Adios

----------

## opotonil

Pues antes siempre usaba una reseña que habia en el blog de @stolz, pero ahora buscando en google no encuentro el blog... lo que si encontre es un pdf con la reseña que comentaba:

http://www.intitec.com/varios/Comprimir_Descomprimir_Archivos_En_Linux.pdf

Salu2.

----------

## pelelademadera

si es un rar, el comando es unrar e fichero

funciona si es un rar simple. o si es multiple. si es multiple, creo que tenes que apuntar al primero, aunque me parece que no es necesario.

saludos

----------

